# Mac os 8.6



## Blackeye (21 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour ! J'espère que je poste au bon endroit, pas comme la dernière fois !! Ma question idiote du jour (j'ai eu beau lire les posts en long et en large mais ma basse vue n'a rien... vu !!) est la suivante : j'ai un mac os FU1 8.6 comment puis je passer à la version supérieure et surtout comme est ce que je dois procéder. J'ai un bien un CD d'installation mac os 9.2 mais une fois dans le lecteur ça me met "voulez vous initialiser le disque" ??? en plus à mon avis ce n'est pas la bonne version ! J'avoue être nulle puissance 10 donc toute aide serait la bienvenue   Merci mille fois !


----------



## pascalformac (21 Janvier 2006)

bonjour
Pour répondre à ta question précise

" voulez vous initialiser le disque"?
c'est...normal

il te demande si tu veux effacer le disque dur ( actuel), enlever les données et 8.6 pour y mettrel systeme  9.2
Attention ca EFFACE tout ( donc tes fichiers persos aussi) et avant de te lancer faut sauvegarder tes données persos


il serait interessant de savoir quel Mac tu as
et...tes besoins d'utilisation
En effet selon le mac ,son age  sa puissance, ( tel quel ou avec des petites modifications) et l'analyse de tes besoins tu peux peut etre envisager d'autres systemes
Non pas qu'OS 8.6 et OS9.2 soient de mauvais systemes ( loin de là)
Ces 2 systemes peuvent parfaitement aujourd'hui encore suffire à beaucoup d'utilisations 

OS8 date de 1997-98,( os8.6 de 99)  OS9 de 1999, OS9.2 de 2001


----------



## OrdinoMac (21 Janvier 2006)

Et puis il faudrait que tu nous dises pour quelles raisons tu veux passer à 9.x ?


----------



## Blackeye (21 Janvier 2006)

Bon j'y vais : 
c'est un Imac vert qui date de 99. Je l'avais au boulot et je l'ai racheté pour une somme dérisoire il y a environ 3 ans... ce qui est dit à propos de ce Mac c'est Mac OS FU1 8.6 - Mac OS ROM 2.3.1 mémoire intégrée 64 Mo.. bien évidemment ça ne me parle absolument pas !! mon utilisation est vraiment email et internet + parfois télécharger des jeux mais c'est tout. Dernièrement j'avais beaucoup "nettoyé" et j'avais de sérieux problèmes résolus en réinstallant la version 8.6 qui marche bien mais j'ai souvent bcp de plantages quand je suis sur internet (mais ça ne vient peut être pas de là ?), pas accès MSN puisque les versions existantes sont trop avant-gardistes pour ma version Imac... et puis la version 9 est mieux ??? quant au fait que ça me demande d'initialiser le disque, j'ai plutôt compris que c'était le CD d'installation qu'on me demander d'initialiser plutôt que mon disque dur. Avant d'avoir réinstallé la version 8.6 j'avais déjà inséré ce CD et ça me disait plutôt que j'avais de trop vieux fichiers en 8.6.et qu'il fallait que j'installe des je ne sais trop quoi up date... ce que j'ai bien sûr tenté et qui n'a bien sûr pas marché!!! vous me suivez toujours... ??? very sorry mais tout ceci reste très nébuleux pour moi ! Est-ce que ça répond à vos questions ? Merci en tout cas de prendre le temps de me lire


----------



## Guido (22 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> Pour répondre à ta question précise
> 
> " voulez vous initialiser le disque"?
> c'est...normal



Tes sûr que c'est comme ça ? J'ai pas souvenir que le soft d'installation des OS classic proposait cela sous cette forme. Cela ressemble plutôt à une initialisation de disque (le CD) non reconnu comme formaté. 
Apparement Balckeye, tu sais réinstaller OS8, puisque tu l'a déjà fait. Installer OS9 n'est pas plus compliqué. Il faut démarrer de ton disque d'installation et lancer l'installeur et surtout prendre son temps pour lire les différentes options (installation en supprimant les extensions ou en les gardant entre autre). Tes données seront normalement préservées (à moins que tu reformates ton disque, et il y a peut être une option qui le prévoit dans l'installeur)
Cela dis, il me semble que ton dsique d'installation doit avoir un problème s'il n'est pas reconnu lorsque tu le mets dans ton lecteur. Normalement, il devrait monter et tu aurais accés aux fichier (lisez moi en particulier)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2006)

Tu dois avoir raison , réinitialisation -reformatage qui est une des options
ceci dit ce que j'ai dit plus haut reste vrai
 répondre oui à la question entraine reformatage ( donc effacement)

ca fait longtemps que je suis plus sous ces systemes ( mais j'ai encore les matosses!) et je ne sais plus la séquence exacte si on veut preserver les données


----------



## Blackeye (23 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour ! Effectivement il semble que j'ai bien réinstallé la 8.6 mais j'ai tjrs des pbls avec le CD d'installation de la version 9. Je confirme ça me propose bien d'effacer les données du disque d'installation !! aaargh !! y a t il une solution quelconque... non j'imagine !! est ce que je peux encore me procurer ce type de CD, si oui... où et surtout à quel tarif... et surtout est ce que ça vaut vraiment le coup ?? autre question : est on obligé de passer de version en version ou est ce que par exemple je peux passer directement de la 8.6 à la X ?? ne vous arrachez pas les cheveux à la lecture de cette question, je l'ai déjà dit je n'y connais rien ! Merci en tout cas d'avance à tous ceux qui voudront bien éclairer ma langerne


----------



## Blackeye (23 Janvier 2006)

... il fallait bien sûr lire "éclairer ma LANTERNE" !!! pardon c'est lundi matin et il fait froid !!


----------



## Guido (23 Janvier 2006)

Si tu penses que ton CD d'installation est endommagé (c'est à dire que tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le système du CD et non sur le système du disque dûr) tu peux trouver des CD d'occasion dans les petites annonces et sur eBay. Mais d'où viens ton CD d'installation ? Une occasion, un don ? Essaye de voir si tu ne réussis pas à le faire monter sur un autre lecteur (en cas de rayure, tous ne sont pas identiquement sensible) et si tu réussis, fais en une copie personnelle (chose que je recommande de toute façon de faire avec vos CD d'installation vendus avec vos machines).


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Janvier 2006)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Si tu penses que ton CD d'installation est endommagé (c'est à dire que tu ne peux pas démarrer sur le système du CD et non sur le système du disque dûr) tu peux trouver des CD d'occasion dans les petites annonces et sur eBay. Mais d'où viens ton CD d'installation ? Une occasion, un don ? Essaye de voir si tu ne réussis pas à le faire monter sur un autre lecteur (en cas de rayure, tous ne sont pas identiquement sensible) et si tu réussis, fais en une copie personnelle (chose que je recommande de toute façon de faire avec vos CD d'installation vendus avec vos machines).



Je dirais même plus, si tu ne peux plus lire ton CD sur un lecteur ou graveur de CD, essaie avec un lecteur ou graveur de DVD, le faisceau laser plus fin leur permet souvent de lire des CD abimés que les lecteurs de CD ne parviennent plus à lire. Ça peut permettre d'en regraver un en bon état.


----------



## Blackeye (24 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour !us
J'ai réessayé le CD d'installation ... j'appuie sur C au démarrage comme quand j'ai réinstallé la version 8.6... maintenant ça démarre mais ça me proposer le CD sur le bureau.. il me semble que ce n'est pas comme ça que ça marche d'habitude si ?... bon bref je double clique le CD s'ouvre et si je sélectionne installation Mac OS ça me dit "le programme interne de votre Mac est obsolète. La màj est disponible dans le dossier compléments CD de votre CD de Mac OS ??? Qué compléments CD il n'y a rien qui ressemble à ça sur le CD ?? .. bon c'est une histoire sans fin ce truc... il va peut être falloir que je me procure un autre CD finalement. Celui-ci m'a été donné par un collègue de travail ce n'est peut être pas une bonne chose !! Tout commentaire ou astuce sont bien sûr les bienvenus, merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Et si, après avoir démarré sur le CD, tu fais "A propos de cet ordinateur" dans le menu "pomme", quelle version du système est indiquée ?


----------



## Blackeye (24 Janvier 2006)

En fait ça ne veut pas démarrer avec le CD c'est bien ça le problème !! Mon ordi s'allume comme d'hab et le CD se trouve sur mon bureau. Donc si je clique ça s'ouvre et ça me propose "Avant d'installer, Cleanup script, Installation logiciels, Installation Mac OS, Mise à jour de 9.1" et c'est en cliquant sur le fichier Installation Mac OS que ça me dit que le programme interne de mon Mac est obsolète.. de toute façon je crois que j'ai un souci plus grave c'est que maintenant le CD est coincé YOUPI   et avant que je puisse écrire ce message ça m'a fait plein d'accès disque pour finalement me planter l'ordinateur.. j'ai dû débrancher la prise OUPS !! Donc en conclusion ou c'est le lecteur qui est naze, ou le CD... ou moi !!! est-ce que si je me procure un nouveau CD je vais toujours avoir ce problème de programme interne obsolète ?? est-ce que surtout on peut y rémédier ou est-ce que je suis condamnée à ma version 8.6 ?? Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Janvier 2006)

Bon, soyons clairs, un iMac G3 ne peut avoir (à ma connaissance) un programme interne obsolète que si tu cherches à y installer Mac OS X version 10.3.x (Panther) ou 10.4.x (Tiger), d'où mon étonnement. A la réflexion, je pense que le CD dont tu dispose doit être d'une de ces versions de Mac OS, et comporte sans doute l'installation du système dit "Classic" qui est en fait un 9.2.2 destiné à être lancé sous OS X, mais peut aussi être lancé directement, sans OS X (on parle alors de mode natif). Si tel est bien le cas, ce n'est pas le système principal que tu dois installer, mais cet OS 9.2.2 qui doit être dans un dossier genre "Restauration de logiciels" ou kekchose comme ça.

Si ton CD ne veut pas sortir, tu peux introduire un trombone déplié dans le coin droit de la fente du mange disque, et chercher le bouton d'éjection manuel qui s'y trouve (à faire Mac éteint).

Par ailleurs, pas besoin (c'est pas trop sain, à cause des arcs électriques que peuvent provoquer les courants de rupture) d'arracher la prise pour forcer le Mac à s'éteindre, tu garde le bouton de démarrage enfoncé 8 à 10 secondes, et le Mac s'éteint.

EDIT : Ah, au fait, pour démarrer sur le CD, il faut garder la touche "C" du clavier enfoncée jusqu'à ce que le système démarre sur le CD.


----------



## Blackeye (25 Janvier 2006)

Goud morninge  !! 
Merci Pascal77 de me rappeler qu'il faut maintenir la touche C enfoncée !!!...  je reconnais ma nullité devant tout le monde mais là c'est quand même un truc que je savais.. donc je l'enfonce, je l'enfonce et ça ne démarre pas DU TOUT  !!! quand à une version OSX tigre, panthère ou je ne sais quoi je te confirme que c'est bien du 9 et pas autre chose qu'il y a sur ce CD. La personne qui me l'a prêté était comme moi en version 8.6 et n'a eu aucun problème à passer en 9 !! ça ne lui a jamais parlé de programme interne obsolète ... !! mystère et boule de gomme donc !! merci en tout cas de toutes tes explications même si j'en reste au même point ! hi hi hi


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2006)

Si tu savais le nombre de fois où je ne l'ai pas précisé, et ou mon interlocuteur ne savait pas ... 

Bon, et si tu démarres sous OS 8.6 avec le CD monté, et que tu vas dans le tableau de bord "démarrage" et que tu sélectionne le CD comme disque de démarrage (et que tu redémarres, bien entendu), il se passe quoi ?


----------



## Blackeye (25 Janvier 2006)

faut que je revienne à ma maison pour essayer ce que tu dis, là ch'suis au bureau et ch'suis sensée bosser..  hi hi hi.. je te tiens au courant dès que j'ai fait l'essai... merci


----------



## Blackeye (28 Janvier 2006)

Le CD ne veut toujours rien entendre ! ça démarre mais sans lui ! J'ai donc essayé depuis le tableau de bord mais ça me dit "le disque ne possède pas de dossier système valide ou le gestionnaire de disques ne gère pas la sélection du démarrage"   j'en ai marre ! franchement ça m'enquiquine de devoir en acheter un, surtout que rien ne me dit qu'avec un autre ça va mieux marcher ! any comment ??   thank u


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Janvier 2006)

T'es sur que ce disque est un original ?


----------



## Blackeye (30 Janvier 2006)

Désolée impossible de me connecter à internet, because la neige sûrement ! Pour répondre à ta question il s'agit d'un CD gravé... mais bon il marche sur l'Imac de mon collègue, peut être ai je un pbl de lecteur CD alors, ça me paraît curieux parce que j'ai réinstallé la version 8.6 et je n'ai pas eu de pbl... remarque c'était le CD d'installation d'origiine !! 
Je me pose la question de savoir  si j'achète effectivement une version 9 et que je me retrouve avec pbl de programme interne obsolète je fais quoi !!??
c'est vrai qu'avec la version 8.6 je galère pas mal pour télécharger ou visionner bcp de choses, tout semble fait pour mac os X et c'est particulièrement c..... !!!  any comment would be apreciated, thank u !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Janvier 2006)

Blackeye a dit:
			
		

> Pour répondre à ta question il s'agit d'un CD gravé... mais bon il marche sur l'Imac de mon collègue


Qu'est-ce qui marche chez ton collègue ? Le CD gravé que tu as, ou son original ? Parce que j'ai ici le cas de la copie de sécurité de mon premier système 9 qui refuse de booter, alors que l'original, lui, no problémo. Une erreur de gravure, je pense.

Edit : oublie ce problème de logiciel interne obsolète, j'ai vérifié, ce n'est qu'à partir de Mac OS X 10.3 que ça peut se produire. Ça doit être un bug.


----------



## Blackeye (31 Janvier 2006)

c'est le CD gravé qui marche ! ... l'original il a été perdu corps et biens pendant son déménagement ! Je pense donc qu'il n'y a pas de solution pour moi ! merci en tout cas pour tous tes avis & conseils


----------

